# Rubbernose pleco help



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

My new rubbernose pleco has been in my tank for 3 days now and I am worried about the amount of food hes eating. The sides of my tank are still covered with the same amount of algae as they were the previous nights so I dont think hes even touching it at night. However the outsides of his cave he lives in seems to be alot cleaner than it was before I got him so I do think hes eating algae off that. I did place a algae wafer inside his cave and it was gone in a few hours but I'm not sure if that was him or my cory cats. Does it usually take rubbernose plecos awhile to get use to their surroundings and therefore eat less? Thx for the advice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is kind of like you are asking a mouse to move the empire state building overnight....
your tank is covered in algae...you put 1 little pleco in to get rid of it..and in only 3 days you are stroking out because only the area around his cave is getting cleaned..
first of all ; it may take several days just for him to get his bearings and settle down... at this point ; the cave is his only security and he may be reluctant to wander very far from it....
don't put the algae wafer in the cave..just drop it in the tank..he will find it..if the cories are eating it ; put more in..
give it some time..in a month your tank will probably be squeaky clean..


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

i think he'll brobably be fine and it's nothing to worry about. also since he is a fairly small species of pleco you probably don't have to worry too much with the pellets. maybe when he's completely mature every other day.


----------

